# New Holland rear hydraulic lift problem



## Lampkin108 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a 2011 workmaster 45. While using rear blade to remove snow today, the rear hydraulic lift stopped lifting the blade. Everything else on the tractor works normally, just the hydraulic rear lift will not raise. The lift will lower the blade and when I used a come a long to raise the blade, the lift will hold the blade in the raised position. The raise/lower lever works freely. The pto shaft works, the loader works fine, the rear remote hydraulic outlets have pressure. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You may have some ice formed in the system.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What if you were to remove the blade? Would the arms lift with no weight on them?


----------



## Lampkin108 (Jan 23, 2016)

Ice could be a cause. As the temperatures here have not gotten out of the teens for several days. The tractor had not been started for a week or so. The arms will not lift even with no load on them. But, if I raise the blade with a come-a-long, the arms will hold the load in the raised position and they will lower normally with the position lever. Hopefully ice is the culprit. The temperatures are supposed to moderate over the next several days. Any additional thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure if ice itself is your problem, but cold temps in general can be a factor. Ice internally usually affects hydraulic oil flow into the pump more than anything else. If your other functions are working, then the system must be moving oil. Flow into and out of the lift cylinder is controlled by the lift valve. This unit is fitted into the front of the lift housing, more or less under the seat. It has a stem and a knob protruding towards the front of the tractor which controls the rate of drop for the lift arms. This statement is for I.D. purposes only, not that it enters into the problem. 
Point is, this valve body contains multiple spools, springs, and other items that move back and forth under spring pressure, hydraulic pressure, or mechanical effort from control levers and/or rockshaft movement. These are dissimilar metals, having slightly different expansion/contraction rates. Add to that the machining tolerances employed during manufacture and the results can lead to what you are experiencing. John Deere also has some models made in India(the country of origin for the 45) with similar issues. Parts books show the valves for the 45 and a JD 5303 for example, look very close in design. 
You might try adding some heat for a while to the lift unit in the area of the control valve, maybe with a droplight or two strategically placed and covered with something to help retain heat? 
That might be enough to make a difference.


----------



## Lampkin108 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. I parked the tractor in a heated garage overnight. The lift is now working normally. I guess the cold weather was the problem. Thanks again.


----------

